# TheStuff's First "serious" Cycle - Be a part of helping me gain!



## TheStuff (Dec 1, 2006)

December 1st, 2006

With winter break from college coming and my supplements starting to drown out, I have decided that I want to go on a serious months cycle.  I have been lifting since 7th grade but have never really took it seriously.  Never kept track of intake of calories or serious dieting just lifted 2-3 times a week.

Now that I have a month off of school (after finals week) I am motivated to come back a month later with some nice gains.

Purpose of this cycle is to stay cut, but gain more muscle mass and strength.

Stats:
Sex: Male
Age: 20
Height: 5'9-5'10
Current Weight: 153lbs

Weights: (All is reps, not maxing out)
Bench: 185
Shoulder Press: 115
Leg Press: 270
Squat: 155
Curl: 50
Lat pulldown: 130
Tri pushdown: 160

Splits:
Mon: Chest/Delt/Tri
Tues: Legs
Wed: Bi/Back
Thurs: Chest/Delt/Tri
Fri: Legs
Sat: Bi/Back
Sun: Off day

Upper body strength has been worked on a lot more than legs as I do soccer/track and have rarely worked on legs that much.

Diet:
No strict diet, just eating whatever I want.

Goals:  What I am really looking for in my cycle is adding more muscle mass.  People say I am fairly cut right now, but at 153lbs, I need to gain a little more, hopefully in muscle.  I am also looking to take legs more serious and starting to incorporate them more in my workout as I know that doing squats and leg workouts help the whole body grow.

Suppliments for cycle: (Purchased today, Dec 1, 2006)
(3) Iron Magazine's Max. Pump bottles - 3 pre-workout, 3 post, 20 days per bottle, 3 bottles should last 2 months.
(1) Iron Magazine CEE Creatine - 4 pre-workout, 4 post, 30 days per bottle, 1 bottle should last me my month cycle
(1) ON 100% Whey Protein - Atleast 1-2g protein for every lb of weight.  Current weight of 153lbs = 153-306g of protein daily.  1 scoop = 23g
Shake = 2 scoops, take 4 shakes daily, intake daily from shakes = 184g
(Is that enough?  I feel like that isn't enough?)

Diet goals:
Hope to record daily everything I eat along with cal. intake, keeping a daily intake of around possibly 3000-3500 calories a day.  (Is this too low?)

This is my "map" for my cycle, please anyone who has read this and have any suggestions for me, go ahead and post.  It will be my first serious cycle and I need to know more information on everything.  What would you guys suggest for my training?  What are the best foods for my diet? etc etc.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2006)

I wish you best of luck with your goals, but man, that is a terrible split you got there!  You have to remember you are not on steroids, you can't be working out with any type of intensity for 6 days straight.  Maybe you think you can, but once you get stronger, forget about it, it ain't happening.

It is recommended by most around here not to work out more than 2 consecutive days without an off day, and that is really solid advice.  A more well rounded split for you IMO would be the good old 4 day:
upper horizontal
lower quads
upper vertical
lower hamstrings/hips

this split has been done by a lot of people on this board, and all who have done it seem to like the results.  As for exercises, well that is up to you, but if you are interested and would like a template, let us know.

but anyway, that's just my opinion, good luck on whatever you decide to do


----------



## largepkg (Dec 1, 2006)

TheStuff said:


> December 1st, 2006
> 
> With winter break from college coming and my supplements starting to drown out, I have decided that I want to go on a serious months cycle.  I have been lifting since 7th grade but have never really took it seriously.  Never kept track of intake of calories or serious dieting just lifted 2-3 times a week.
> 
> ...



Answer these questions and I'm sure we can help get you going in the right direction.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 1, 2006)

By cycle you just mean training cycle right? Not steroids? . I'm pretty sure that's what you mean, just figured someone should check. Good luck with your goals, though I would advise changing your split.


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 1, 2006)

Answering largepks's questions

As far as exercise this is what I'm following is GoPro's P/RR/Shock routine

I will do "pre-testing" one week to find my starting point on each.

Back
POWER: week 1

- Rack deadlift...3 x 3-6
- Bent row...3 x 4-6
- Weighted chin...2-3 x 4-6
- CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- CG weighted chin...2 x 6-8
- WG T-Bar row...2 x 8-10
- Dumbell row...2 x 10-12
- Pullover...2 x 12-15

SHOCK: week 3

- Pullover/WG pulldown superset...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Stiff arm pulldown/reverse grip bent row...1-2 x 8-10 each
- CG seated pully row dropset...1 x 6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8


Biceps/Triceps
POWER: week 1

- Barbell curl...2 x 4-6
- Preacher curl...2 x 4-6
- Hammer curl...1-2 x 4-6
- CG bench press...3 x 4-6
- Skull crush...2 x 4-6
- Single arm dumbell extension...1-2 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- Alternating dumbell curl...2 x 6-8
- Cable curl...2 x 8-10
- Concentration curl...1-2 x 10-12
- Weighted dip...3 x 6-8
- Pushdown...2 x 8-10
- Kickback...1-2 x 10-12

SHOCK: week 3

- EZ bar curl/CG chin superset...1 x 6-10 each
- Preacher curl/reverse curl superset...1 x 6-10 each
- Dropset cable single arm curl...1 x 6-10, drop 6-10
- Pushdown/CG bench press superset...1-2 x 6-10 each
- Reverse grip pushdown/incline overhead extension superset...1-2 x 6-10 each
- Dropset weighted bench dip...1 x 8-10, drop 8-10


Chest
POWER: week 1

- Dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6
- Incline press...3 x 4-6
- Weighted dips...2 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- Incline dumbell press...3 x 6-8
- Bench press...3 x 8-10
- Flye...2 x 10-12

SHOCK: week 3

- Superset...cable crossover/incline smith press...1-2 x 8-10 reps each
- Superset...incline flye/dips...1 x 8-10 reps each
- Dropset...machine bench press...1 x 8-10, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional


Deltoids
POWER: week 1

- Military press...2-3 x 4-6
- Upright row...2-3 x 4-6
- "Cheat" lateral...2 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- Single arm dumbell press...2 x 6-8
- Bent lateral...2-3 x 8-10
- Cable side lateral...2 x 10-12

SHOCK: week 3

- Seated side lateral/hammer machine press superset...1-2 x 8-10
- Severse pec deck/WG upright row superset...1-2 x 8-10
- Cable front raise dropset...1 x 6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional


Legs
POWER: week 1

- Squats...3 x 4-6
- Leg press...3 x 4-6
- Single leg extension...2 x 4-6
- Lying leg curl...3 x 4-6
- Stiff deadlift...2-3 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- Leg extension...2 x 8-10
- Hack squat...3 x 10-12
- One legged leg press...3 x 12-15
- Lying leg curl...2 x 6-8
- Stiff deadlift...2 x 8-10
- Single leg curl or seated leg curl...1-2 x 10-12

SHOCK: week 3

- Superset: leg extension/front squat...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Superset: leg extension/sissy squat or leg press...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Dropset: lunge...1 x 8-10, drop, 8-10
- Superset: leg curl seated or lying/toes pointed hyperextension...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Dropset: single leg curl...1-2 x 8-10, drop, 8-10 

When I said No diet at all, I meant, that in the past I had no diet at all that is the reason why I haven't changed/gained at all.  As you see near the end, I stated that I am going to go on an actual diet this time.

Sean:  Yes cycle as in supp./workout cycle not steroids.


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 4, 2006)

December 4th, 2006

Supplements haven't came yet, but I am going in for a light workout.  Here is the workout planned for today.

POWER:
Monday
Chest
- PB Dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6
- Incline press...3 x 4-6
- Weighted dips...2 x 4-6
Deltoids
- Military press...2-3 x 4-6
- Upright row...2-3 x 4-6
- "Cheat" lateral...2 x 4-6
Triceps 
- CG bench press...3 x 4-6
- Skull crush...2 x 4-6
- Single arm dumbell extension...1-2 x 4-6

Not looking to push myself too hard as I am coming off being sick and I had a little warmup workout for track this morning.  Looking to just find my "starting points" in weight.  Diet has not started yet.  Everything will start once I get my supplements.


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 4, 2006)

Just got back from my workout.  Overall I had a surprisingly good workout for the condition I am in right now.  Here are results...

POWER:
Monday
Chest
- PB Dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 130lbs
- Incline press...3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 170lbs
- Weighted dips...2 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ BW+20lbs (175lbs)
Deltoids
- Military press...2-3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 140lbs
- Upright row...2-3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 100lbs (Did cable lat raises @ 50lbs each side)
- "Cheat" lateral...2 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 30lbs (I did front lat raises @ 15lbs each)
Triceps
- CG bench press...3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 85lbs
- Skull crush...2 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 65lbs
- Single arm dumbbell extension...1-2 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 20lbs

These are my "starting point" weights and hopefully by the end of my month, I'll be able to see an increase in strength.  I could of gone heavier on most of these but at a sacrifice of form, and I didn't want to sacrifice that.

Post workout meal: (Is this good for when I start my diet?)
Tuna melt sandwich (tuna, with provolone cheese, and bread)
Whey Protein shake
Granola nuts + 12oz of yogurt


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 4, 2006)

Here are some "Before" pictures before I start everything.  Quality sucks because I took it from my phone and don't mind all the garbage, I'm in my dorm room lol.  As you can see, the chest is MAJORLY lacking.  I just don't understand why it's never been able to grow with the rest of my body, but I'll see how things go, perhaps my genes don't have any kind of chest lol, don't see many Chinese body builders.


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 4, 2006)

Any comments?

I changed my split to a 3 day a week workout.

Monday
Chest/Delt/Tri
Wednesday:
Legs
Friday:
Bi/Back


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

I do like that split alot better. I have did that plenty of times. 

Push
Legs
Pull

Very simple and very effective.


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 6, 2006)

December 6, 2006

After I good workout on Monday, I wokeup the next morning pretty sore all over as I had a track workout that same day so my legs are pretty fatigued still today.  Today is a leg day!  Here is my workout.

Legs
- Squats...3 x 4-6
- Leg press...3 x 4-6
- Single leg extension...2 x 4-6
- Lying leg curl...3 x 4-6
- Stiff deadlift...2-3 x 4-6

Again, supplements have yet to come so nothing is official wise as starting my diet and starting my actual workout.  As I did with Monday's workout, this workout will not be full strength as I am finding my starting weight for everything.  Able to push my muscles to the max, yet without sacrificing form.

I'm looking to start my diet/workouts next week, so I really hope the supplements come this week.  Off to my leg workout in 30 min, will come back with results.


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh man, first leg day in a while and can already feel it.  Just got back from the workout.  Was a pretty good workout, didn't feel too much burn until the end.  This is the first time lifting legs so sorry they are so weak!

Results:
Legs
- Squats...3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 185lbs
- Leg press...3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 340lbs
- Single leg extension...2 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 50lbs
- Lying leg curl...3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 110lbs
- Stiff deadlift...2-3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 155lbs

Hamstrings are killing me right now, I could barely make it up the stairs but it feels good.

Post-workout meal:
100% whey shake
16oz yougurt with granola


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 6, 2006)

Good workout 

for whatever its worth (I am no expert and this is only _my _opinion) I used to do P/RR/S (3 day split) for about 7 months, and in september I switched to a upper/lower routine (4 day split) and I have been more pleased and enjoy this type of routine more, but again thats just my opinion... anyway, looks like some good lifts.


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 9, 2006)

December 9, 2006

I was supposed to do my Bi/back workout yesterday but I took my last final and I had to move out of the dorms so I didn't have any time so I moved it to today.

Suppliments still have yet to come and I'm really hoping that they come today so I can start my actual workouts this coming monday.  

Anyways, today is Bi/back day.  Will be going in at around 30 minutes

Biceps
- Barbell curl...2 x 4-6
- Preacher curl...2 x 4-6
- Hammer curl...1-2 x 4-6
Back
- Rack deadlift...3 x 3-6
- Bent row...3 x 4-6
- Weighted chin...2-3 x 4-6
- CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6

Will post results when I get back, hope to have a good one!


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 9, 2006)

Just finished my workout.  I found it as an average workout.  Didn't really feel the energy or the pump with my past workouts and it probably showed in my lifting.  There were many times where I couldn't even complete a set.  Here are the results

Biceps
- Barbell curl...2 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 95lbs
- Preacher curl...2 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 85lbs
- Hammer curl...1-2 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 35lbs
Back
- Rack deadlift...3 x 3-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 155lbs
- Bent row...3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 115lbs
- Weighted chin (wide grip for lats, pull bar behind head)...2-3 x 4-6 - 1 set of 6 and then 2nd set was failure at 4 @ BW (153lbs)
- CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6 - 2 sets of 6 @ 100lbs

Failures were in my weighted chin ups (lats are weak) and had to break form a little on last 2 curls on preacher curl.

I felt pretty weak on this day I don't know why, mostly motivation most likely but still got through the workout with a good work rate, just didn't feel the strength/pump.

Post-workout meal: 100% whey protein shake, couple scoops of spaghetti with sausage.  (Only think left over in the fridge)

In the mean time, I went ahead and took some unofficial measurements:

Chest: 38"
Waist: 31"
Arms: 16-17" (hard to do this by myself)
Weight: 153lbs

This week was a pretty good set of workouts, change in routine really got me motivated, but I'm waiting on my supplements to really get going on my workouts.  This week was just to find my basic weights so I can adjust accordingly.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2006)

What sort of workout are you doing?


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 9, 2006)

GoPro's P/RR/Shock routine.

Check post #5 on first page for more info.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2006)

Ah, I thought so.  I'm torn between doing P/RR/S or a workout based about Deadlifting three days a week (based on the 5x5) after I end my current stretch of 5x5.

So, how do you like P/RR/S so far?


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 9, 2006)

Ah, what a great sound of the USPS truck coming by and dropping things off at the door.

I received my suppliments today!  3 bottles of Max Pump. and 1 bottle of CEE.  I gotta go out and buy another tub of 100% whey protein as I am out right now.

Monday is going to be my official start of my workout finally and my diet.  Will start again on power week and work my way through the 3 weeks recording everything!


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 9, 2006)

What kinda whey are do you get, a while back I got GNC's crap then I kinda enjoyed the prolab's weightgainer which was decent, finally I use optimum nutritions chocolate whey its my favorite so far.

Do you mix anything in your shakes besides whey?


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 9, 2006)

I use ON 100% whey too but vanilla.  I mix it with water and although the smell of it makes me gag, I just man up and chug it lol.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 9, 2006)

Have you tried chocolate? Mix some strawberries/banana/peanut butter/oats/ and its really good.


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 11, 2006)

December 11, 2006

Ah, this is the start of my workouts finally.  I just finished taking my 6 pills of Max Pump and 4 of my CEE for pre-workout.  Will be leaving for the gym in about 20-25 minutes.

I am starting again on my power week as the last week was just to find my weight.  I am expecting to push myself more this week.  

Monday
Chest
- Dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6
- Incline press...3 x 4-6
- Weighted dips...2 x 4-6
Deltoids
- Military press...2-3 x 4-6
- Upright row...2-3 x 4-6
- "Cheat" lateral...2 x 4-6
Triceps 
- CG bench press...3 x 4-6
- Skull crush...2 x 4-6
- Single arm dumbell extension...1-2 x 4-6

There is the workout, will post results when I get back, lets hope I have a good workout, I can feel it!


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 11, 2006)

Alright, just got back from the workout.  Wasn't the best workout, but it wasn't the worst either.  Still a good workout.  Didn't have too many gains, but I don't expect to have gains right away, here are the results.

Weight: 148lbs (Didn't have any fluids or food in the morning before workout)

Chest
- Dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 140lbs
- Incline press...3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 135lbs (this is actual incline press, 170lbs was machine incline press so a lot easier)
- Weighted dips...2 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ BW+25lbs
Deltoids
- Military press...2-3 x 4-6 - 2 sets of 4 @ 145lbs
- Upright row...2-3 x 4-6 - Did cable X-overs - 3 sets of 6 @ 30lbs?  The 50lbs at this gym was A LOT heavier than at my schools gym.
- "Cheat" lateral...2 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 40lbs (I did front lat raises @ 20lbs each)
Triceps 
- CG bench press...3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 95lbs
- Skull crush...2 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 65lbs
- Single arm dumbell extension...1-2 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 20lbs

Weights may seem different because the past week was on my schools gym.  I now am at my club gym so weights may differ on some things.

Overall, a pretty good workout and start of my month of strict training!

Post-workout meal:
100% whey protein shake
4 pills of CEE
Chicken salad w/ crackers (shredded chicken, mayonnaise, pickles, on crackers)


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 13, 2006)

December 13, 2006

Had my leg workout today and I had a great workout until nearing the end.  I am getting sick again and I was feeling pretty light headed nearing the end of my workout so I didn't complete my last set of deadlifts, but here are the results!

Legs
- Squats...3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 205lbs
- Leg press...3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 340lbs
- Single leg extension...2 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 50lbs
- Lying leg curl...3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 120lbs
- Stiff deadlift...2-3 x 4-6 - 2 sets of 6 @ 155lbs (didn't complete 3rd set cause I was feeling tired/sick)

Overall pretty good workout.  Squat went up by 20lbs and everything else held.  Had my protein shake and cee already.  Good start to the day!


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 15, 2006)

December 15, 2006

Todays workout is bi/back.  Feels like a good day but I am getting worse with my sickness which will mostly affect me workout today.  We will see.  I am going to take my pre-workout Max Pump and CEE after I post this then leave in 30 minutes.  Here is todays workout

Biceps
- Barbell curl...2 x 4-6
- Preacher curl...2 x 4-6
- Hammer curl...1-2 x 4-6
Back
- Rack deadlift...3 x 3-6
- Bent row...3 x 4-6
- Weighted chin...2-3 x 4-6
- CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6

Wish me luck!


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 15, 2006)

Good workout today.  At first I wasn't feeling so good during the workout but then everything just got better.  I feel that the supplements are working well as I can definitely feel an increase in strength in some areas.  I'll be able to up the weight the next time I do the power week.  Here are the results

Biceps
- Barbell curl...2 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 95lbs (up next time to 105lbs)
- Preacher curl...2 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 85lbs (up next time to 90-95lbs)
- Hammer curl...1-2 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 35lbs (up next time to 40lbs)
Back
- Rack deadlift...3 x 3-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 195lbs (big increase of 45lbs from last time)
- Bent row...3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 135lbs (increase of 20lbs)
- Weighted chin...2-3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ BW
- CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 4 @ 110lbs

A large increase in back exercises as you could tell, especially on rack deadlift.  Loving the results so far!


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 18, 2006)

December 18, 2006

Today is the first day of rep range week and boy did I feel it today!  I worked all day and then I was able to hit the gym around 4pm.  I sort of forgot that it was my rep range week and I was going with some pretty heavy weights and then I remembered there is no way I was going to get 10-12 reps out of this weight but the workout was great.  Really felt the pump in this workout and the burn felt so good!  I forgot to take my max. pump, and the CEE was taken before I went to work (forgot it was a workout day) but I still felt pretty strong.  Here are the results!

REP RANGE:
Chest
- Incline dumbell press...3 x 6-8 - 3 sets of 8 @ 65lbs (This was a huge surprise to me)
- Bench press...3 x 8-10 - 3 sets of 10 @ 135lbs (tried 155lbs but I fatigued before finishing set)
- Flye...2 x 10-12 - 3 sets of 10 @ 50lbs (did cable fly)
Delts
- Single arm dumbell press...2 x 6-8 - 3 sets of 8 @ 25lbs
- Bent lateral...2-3 x 8-10 - 2 sets of 10 @ 20lbs
- Cable side lateral...2 x 10-12 - 2 sets of 12 @ 20lbs
Triceps
- Weighted dip...3 x 6-8 - 3 sets of 8 @ BW + 25lbs
- Pushdown...2 x 8-10 - 3 sets of 10 @ 100lbs
- Kickback...1-2 x 10-12 - 2 sets of 12 @ 15lbs

Took my CEE and 100% protein after workout, bout to take a shower and I feel great!


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 18, 2006)

Are you training your bis before your back?  If so, switch.  Are you eating anything before your workouts?


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 21, 2006)

December 20, 2006

Sorry for such the late post but I had my rep range leg workout today.  Workout went well and was really feeling it.  I'm tired and want to go to bed and I am not to certain on the weight I did them at anymore but here are the results.

Legs
- Leg extension...2 x 8-10 - 2 sets of 8 @ 140lbs (if I recall)
- Hack squat...3 x 10-12 - 3 sets of 10 @ 155lbs (this was a struggle, should stick with 135lbs)
- One legged leg press...3 x 12-15 - 3 sets of 12 @ 150lbs (I think?  Around there)
- Lying leg curl...2 x 6-8 - 2 sets of 6 @ 50-60lbs
- Stiff deadlift...2 x 8-10 - 2 sets of 8 @ 135lbs
- Single leg curl or seated leg curl...1-2 x 10-12 - 2 sets of 10 @ 70lbs (I think?  Can't quite remember)

Lesson learned is post results after workout so I have the weights fresh in my head.  Overall was a good workout.


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 22, 2006)

December 22, 2006

Today is rep range for bis and back

Biceps
- Alternating dumbell curl...2 x 6-8
- Cable curl...2 x 8-10
- Concentration curl...1-2 x 10-12
Back
- CG weighted chin...2 x 6-8
- WG T-Bar row...2 x 8-10
- Dumbell row...2 x 10-12
- Pullover...2 x 12-15

Results when I get back.


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 22, 2006)

Results are in, was a very quick workout (30 minutes) but it felt good.

Biceps
- Alternating dumbell curl...2 x 6-8 - 2 sets of 6 @ 40lbs
- Cable curl...2 x 8-10 - 2 sets of 8 @ 80lbs
- Concentration curl...1-2 x 10-12 - 2 sets of 10 @ 20lbs
Back
- CG weighted chin...2 x 6-8 - 2 sets of 6 @ BW + 10lbs
- WG T-Bar row...2 x 8-10 - 2 sets of 8 @ 90lbs
- Dumbell row...2 x 10-12 - 2 sets of 10 @ 40lbs
- Pullover...2 x 12-15 - 2 sets of 12 @ 60lbs


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 26, 2006)

December 26, 2006

Hmm, okay, for some reason my last post didn't go through.  Anyways it basically said the usual stuff and that I couldn't workout yesterday because of Xmas so I'm starting today.  I began 1st week for Shock and boy was it great.

Chest
- Superset...cable crossover/incline smith press...1-2 x 8-10 reps each
2 sets of 8 @ 70lbs/170lbs
- Superset...incline flye/dips...1 x 8-10 reps each
2 sets of 8 @ 55lbs/BW+25lbs
- Dropset...machine bench press...1 x 8-10, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional
Drop set of 8 @ 155lbs, 8 @ 110lbs, 8 @ 90lbs
I thought I was decreasing the weight by 10-20lbs each time and then I checked and from 150 to 100lbs it was decrease of 20 per plate

Deltoids
- Seated side lateral/hammer machine press superset...1-2 x 8-10
2 sets of 8 @ 20lbs/50lbs (did cable machine shoulder press, no hammer press machine)
- Reverse pec deck/WG upright row superset...1-2 x 8-10
2 sets of 8 @ 50lbs/100lbs
- Cable front raise dropset...1 x 6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional
1 Drop set of 8 @ 20lbs, 8 @ 10lbs

Triceps
- Pushdown/CG bench press superset...1-2 x 6-10 each
2 sets of 8 @ 130lbs/95lbs
- Reverse grip pushdown/incline overhead extension superset...1-2 x 6-10 each
2 sets of 8 @ 80lbs/60lbs
- Dropset weighted bench dip...1 x 8-10, drop 8-10
2 dropsets of 8 @ BW+25lbs / BW

Overall great workout, was pretty draining, but I made it through and am definitely noticing an increase of strength in all areas.


----------



## TheStuff (Jan 10, 2007)

January 10, 2007

It's been a while since I've updated but it's because I took last week off which is what I was supposed to do with the P/RR/Shock routine.  I didn't know if I was to stop taking my supplements but I basically stopped.

I got back on the Power week workout starting Monday and I could tell that I was not as strong as I was.  Maybe I shouldn't have taken that week off, along with a week off the supplements.

Today's workout was a leg workout and I had a great workout, here is my results.

Results:
Legs
- Squats...3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 195lbs (+10lbs from start)
- Leg press...3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 430lbs (+90lbs from start!)
- Single leg extension...2 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 90lbs (+40lbs from start)
- Lying leg curl...3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 120lbs (+10lbs from start)
- Stiff deadlift...2-3 x 4-6 - 3 sets of 6 @ 155lbs (stayed the same)

As you can see, my legs have gotten stronger and such large increases basically because I never had worked out my legs prior to starting my routines so they have a lot of improvement/catch up to my upper body.

Great workout and still have some energy in the legs (not falling over) so I probably could have pushed myself a little harder!

I am running low on CEE and I think I'm going to purchase another couple bottles of it unless there are other suggestions.


----------

